# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΓΧΟΣ-ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ-ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ

## Mara1962

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη!

Είμαι καινούρια εδώ. Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το πρόβλημα μου και θα χαιρόμουν να ακούσω λύσεις :) 

Γενικά είμαι αρκετά αγχωτικό άτομο. Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως νιώθω πως το πρόβλημα μου με έχει ''καταπλακώσει''. Έχω μια συνεχή αγωνία και ένα άγχος τα οποία δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω από που πηγάζουν. Ως αποτέλεσμα αυτών νιώθω συνέχεια πως έχω κάποια αρρώστια, ή με πιάνει φόβος για τον θάνατο, ή έντονη δύσπνοια. Είμαι μόλις 22 χρονών και ακόμη και εγώ η ίδια που το παθαίνω δεν μπορώ να με δικαιολογήσω καθώς ξέρω πως είμαι αφενός πολύ μικρή και πως αφετέρου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν πραγματικά και αντιμετωπίζουν απτά προβλήματα. Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να αποβάλλω αυτόν τον αρνητισμό που με διακατέχει και έτσι μερικές φορές νιώθω κυριολεκτικά να πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό. Τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## LORA17

Mara1962, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πως νιώθεις την δύσπνοια? Νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς να πάρεις την μεγάλη ανάσα με αποτέλεσμα να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να χασμουρηθεί για να ανακουφιστείς? Αυτό συναίσθημα το έχω και εγώ. Με πιάνει όμως κατά διαστήματα π.χ θα με πιάσει για 2 εβδομάδες και μετά μπορεί να με πιάσει πάλι μετά από έναν μήνα. Το έχω αυτό συναίσθημα εδώ και 3 χρόνια και όλοι οι γιατροί μου έχουν πεί ότι είναι από το άγχος. Μπορεί να πίνεις χαμομήλι...και μπορείς επίσης να αγοράσεις από το φαρμακείο βαλεριάνα. Μπορείς επίσης να κάνεις ροφήματα βαλεριάνας. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις και να ηρεμήσεις! Το ξέρω είναι δύσκολο, αλλά πρέπει να το προσπαθήσουμε γιατί είναι κρίμα να βασανιζόμαστε έτσι, χωρίς να έχουμε κάτι παθολογικό! Σου το λέω εγώ, η οποία έχω επισκεφτεί πάρα πολλούς γιατρούς, κυρίως καρδιολόγους και ενδοκρινολόγους κάνοντας πολλές εξετάσεις.... αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι μόλις την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ένα και triplex φλεβών κάτω άκρων! Με είδε ο γιατρός και απόρησε γιατί είμαι μόλις 27 ετών! Πρέπει λοιπόν να το δούμε αλλιώς γιατί δεν θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα! φιλικά πάντα! Είσαι 22 χρονών κοπέλα και έχεις όλη την ζωή μπροστά σου! Σου προτείνω να ασχολήσε με πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν για να ξεφεύγεις λίγο από την καθημερινότητα! Επίσης χαμομηλάκι και βαλεριάνα και μην ψάχνεις στο internet για πιθανές ασθένειες κλπ... γιατί τελικά θα τρελαθείς!

----------


## Mara1962

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και την απάντηση σου. Ναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις το παθαίνω. Το παθαίνω μόνιμα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια απλά δεν το έχω καθόλη την διάρκεια της μέρας (ευτυχώς). Το οτι είναι σίγουρα απόρροια του άγχους το καταλαβαίνω επειδή παρατηρώ τον εαυτό μου να μην το παθαίνει όταν το μυαλό μου απασχολείται με κάτι. Θα προσπαθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και ελπίζω να αποφέρουν έργο. Είναι κρίμα να τρώγεσαι μόνος σου και στο τέλος μόνος σου να τρελαίνεσαι...Εσύ το έχεις ξεπεράσει?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαρα θες να το σηζυτησουμε στο τσατ το θεμα σου? εχω περασει κ γω κατι τετιο εχω θεμα γι αυτο http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## LORA17

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και την απάντηση σου. Ναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις το παθαίνω. Το παθαίνω μόνιμα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια απλά δεν το έχω καθόλη την διάρκεια της μέρας (ευτυχώς). Το οτι είναι σίγουρα απόρροια του άγχους το καταλαβαίνω επειδή παρατηρώ τον εαυτό μου να μην το παθαίνει όταν το μυαλό μου απασχολείται με κάτι. Θα προσπαθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και ελπίζω να αποφέρουν έργο. Είναι κρίμα να τρώγεσαι μόνος σου και στο τέλος μόνος σου να τρελαίνεσαι...Εσύ το έχεις ξεπεράσει?


Μη μ' ευχαριστεις...όλοι εδώ μέσα έχουμε τα θέματά μας και θέλουμε οι άλλοι να μας απαντάνε και να μας βοηθούν.... Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει.... το παθένω αρκετά συχνά και μου κρατάει για ααρκετό καιρό...το έχω και τώρα που σου γράφω. Πραγματικά είναι άσχημο συναίσθημα...ειδικά το βράδυ που ξαπλώνω...νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να αναπνεύσω...αρκετές φορές κουνάω και και τα χέρια μου ή κλείνω και τη μύτη μου για να μπορέσω να χασμουρηθώ. Έψαχνα πολύ καιρό να βρώ από τι είναι, προσπαθούσα να δώ και αν επηρεάζεται από την περίοδο..αλλά τίποτε απ όλα αυτά δεν είναι! Είναι ψυχολογικο...απολύτως! Άνοιξα πρόσφατα έχω νέο θέμα για κάτι που με έχει ανησυχήσει....έχω σπασμούς μυών συνέχεια...κάθε δευτερόλεπτο. Βέβαια είναι ανώδυνοι. Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι το γεγονός ότι τώρα από το άγχος μου για το τι μπορεί να έχω με έπιασε και η ανάσα μου! Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...προσπαθω να ηρεμήσω και από τα 2! Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό δεν θα μας φύγει ποτέ...πρέπει απλώς να μάθουμε να το ελέχουμε...και να το ξεχνάμε, για να μας ξεχνάει γρήγορα και αυτό! Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλα και να καταφέρεις σιγά σιγά να το συνηθήσεις!

----------


## stilianos

mara γεια σου, το προβλημα σου εχει βαθυτερα αίτια. δεν ξερω ποσους μηνες το εχεις ομως πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστεί για να μην γινη χρονιο.και βεβαιως θα εχεις και αλλα συμπτωματα τα οποια ισως δεν εχεις αντιληφθη, η δεν εχεις εκφρασει εδω. παντως το παριγορο ειναι οτι δεν θα πεθανης οπως νομιζης και η περιπτωση σου ειναι απολυτος
ιασιμη. αν θελεις να σε βοηθησω να καταλαβης τι σου συμβαινη και πως να το χειριστης γραψε μου ([email protected])

----------


## pasxalita

mara αγαπημενη μου.. καλωσηρθες στο club...ειμαι 25 χρονων και περναω το ιδιο με σενα απο τον μαιο... ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα θεραπευεται... αν θεσ στειλε μου να το συζητησουμε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

mια κ το ειχα περασει κ εγω βλεπε θεμα πιο πανω μηπως θες να το συζιτησουμε στο τσατ:)?

----------


## Mara1962

πως στέλνουμε στο chat εδώ? δεν ξέρω καθόλου....:) σας ευχαριστω όλους!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πατα πανω στο πρασινο που βλεπεις κ αλλαξε το ονομα

----------


## Venidos

Το έχω κι εγώ αυτό με την δύσπνοια και είναι πραγματικά πολύ εκνευριστικό. Και την αρρωστοφοβία και όλα όσα αναφέρεις τα πέρασα σε πάρα πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό το τελευταίο εξάμηνο. Τώρα είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα αλλά έχω πολύ δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά μου. Έχεις βρεί γιατί ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά; Υποθέτω πως σαν άτομο θα είσαι πολύ ευαίσθητη και αγχώδης όπως κι εγώ όμως στην δική μου περίπτωση συνέβη κάτι πολύ πιεστικό και με έφτασε σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Εσύ έχεις βρεί τι σε ενόχλησε; Και αν ναι κάνεις κάτι για να το αλλάξεις μήπως και νιώσεις καλύτερα;

----------


## rch

Είχε το ίδιο θέμα η αδερφή μου πριν από δύο χρόνια.Το ξεπέρασε ,βοήθησε λιγάκι και μια ψυχολόγος απλά να ξέρεις θέλει χρόνο και μην περιμένεις αποτελέματα απο τη μία μέρα στην άλλη ούτε και να απογοητεύεσαι.Δεν κινδυνεύεις , είναι ψυχολογικό και οφείλεται σε συσσωρευμένο άγχος ή στεναχώρια.Καλό είναι να εντοπίσεις τι το προκάλεσε.Το ξεπέρασε μέσα σε ένα χρόνο περίπου και τις εμφανίζεται πλέον σπάνια ενώ μπορει πλέον να το διαχειριστεί.Να μιλήσεις με τους δικούς σου, είναι πολύ σημαντική η στήριξή τους και τέλος να έρχεσαι σε επαφή με άτομα που η συναναστροφή μαζί τους έχει θετική επίδραση στην ψυχολογία σου.

----------


## αλφα

Έχω κι εγώ νοσοφοβία-μικροβιοφοβία....Κάνω μονίμως άσχημες σκέψεις...Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έπαθα 4 κρίσεις πανικού...Νομίζω πως τρελαίνομαι...Απελπισμένη φοιτήτρια ετών 18..

----------


## αλφα

Έχω κι εγώ νοσοφοβία-μικροβιοφοβία....Κάνω μονίμως άσχημες σκέψεις...Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έπαθα 4 κρίσεις πανικού...Νομίζω πως τρελαίνομαι...Απελπισμένη φοιτήτρια ετών 18..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Έχω κι εγώ νοσοφοβία-μικροβιοφοβία....Κάνω μονίμως άσχημες σκέψεις...Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έπαθα 4 κρίσεις πανικού...Νομίζω πως τρελαίνομαι...Απελπισμένη φοιτήτρια ετών 18..


 http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BF%CF%85 http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BB%CF%80

----------

